# Length of Coat At Certain Age



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#48D1CC">I am wondering if London's coat length is normal, superior, or lacking for her age. I am unsure as to whether or not I would like to keep her in full coat (or at least "long"), or if I want her in a puppy cut.

London is 5 months old and the hair at the part on her back is right around 4 inches long. Is this short for her age, or right where it should be? I know a few of you have full coated pups, so I'd like your input if you can remember how long your Malt's hair was at around this age.</span>*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

That is about normal. Generally they grow about 3/4-1" per month. So, you're doing pretty darn good  If you want to give it a shot growing coat, that's great. Make sure you run a comb through it about twice per day and you should be in the clear :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Arabella had miles of fur as a fresh faced infant - her coat was down to the ground at 6 months of age ( or at least well on it's way  ) . Good luck with the hair growing  Sarah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

At 6 months old, I had Maggie's coat trimmed from about 5/6 inches to 3 inches. I thought it would make life easier for post-spay. So, Maggie's coat is just now reaching the floor at almost 15 months. Otherwise, her coat would have been floor length at 12 months.

At first, I always thought that I would keep my Maltese in a puppy cut, but I love Maggie coat. I also worry that she would look too skinny with her hair really short. I might cut her hair shorter someday, but not right now. Right now I have the time to maintain her coat, so why not. I love seeing Malts in full coat and know lots of people appreciate seeing a Malt in coat.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It sounds like you are doing a good job and the coat is growing nicely at around a normal pace. Sassy was in full coat at 1 yr. I have pictures on my desktop upstairs. If I think about it tomorrow I will take a look back at some pictures of her at that age.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing about your girls' coats at that age! They are all so beautiful. :wub: 

Right now, I'm just using a pin brush (with the rounded nub tips -- that's bad, isn't it?) and a greyhound comb. She doesn't have a problem with matting, just a few tangles here and there. The hardest part right now is growing out the hair in the corners of her eyes...it's too short to put in her topknot, but too long to lay flat on her muzzle! LOL :smilie_tischkante: I tried banding between her eyes, and she would NOT tolerate it one bit.

Which brush is the best? Madan?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Her coat looks about right  I love my Madan Brush. I think it's definitely a great brush! If you hang in there w/the short hairs, it's a long road! We've been doing it for about 2 months or more and we're ALMOST there. I can get it all in one top knot, but it falls out! Have you tried barrettes, they work pretty well. 

Here's a pic of Jax around 5-6 months old. 
[attachment=37784:Jax_5_mo...DSC01140.JPG]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Thank you all for sharing about your girls' coats at that age! They are all so beautiful. :wub:
> 
> Right now, I'm just using a pin brush (with the rounded nub tips -- that's bad, isn't it?) and a greyhound comb. She doesn't have a problem with matting, just a few tangles here and there. The hardest part right now is growing out the hair in the corners of her eyes...it's too short to put in her topknot, but too long to lay flat on her muzzle! LOL :smilie_tischkante: I tried banding between her eyes, and she would NOT tolerate it one bit.
> 
> Which brush is the best? Madan?[/B]



I love my Madan brush. I would definitely recommend it. I like it better than my more expensive CC fusion brush. Plus, the Madan brushes come in fun colors. I have a pretty pink one. :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Madan brushes for sure! I have both Chris Christensen and All Systems and never use either one anymore.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It looks like I need to get myself a Madan brush! I love all the fun colors, but my practicality takes over and I'm sure I'll go with basic black.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=584410
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the red Madan brush and I love it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm also a Madan convert. My current flavor is purple.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pink for me!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mine is Electric Blue!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL! You are all color-nuts! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> It looks like I need to get myself a Madan brush! I love all the fun colors, but my practicality takes over and I'm sure I'll go with basic black. [/B]


If you get a black one, make sure it has the soft pad. All the colored ones have the soft pad, but there are two styles of black brushes.

Maltese coats need a soft pad.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I too am a Madan brush convert. I have the pink one and love it. I've tried the CC brush and much prefer the Madan one. Poor Riley, he has to use a pink brush and a pink grooming table and the bag i have for my grooming things is also pink. 

Noelle is close to six months or so and her hair is 4 1/2 " long from the part. I also noticed that the hair in part is wavy now. I'm guessing that her that her adult coat will be wavy when it comes in. If anyone knows different please correct me if i'm wrong. Her hair is stick straight except the wavy hair in the part.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=584689
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting me know about the two different black ones. I'll make sure and order the correct one, or I could make it easy and spring for a COLOR!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=584874
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it!!! :smtease:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Hate to be a total joykill here, but I have the Madan brush, and I still prefer my el cheapo Pet Smart brush. It was supposed to be my temporary pin brush until I found a really nice one, but for some reason that brush works best for Parker's thick, thick, thick hair that grows like a weed. It has the soft pad, but the pins are sturdier than the Madan brush.


----------

